# Introducing my new R33 GTR



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

My name's Kieron. I've just recently started using this forum, having picked up my GTR from Newera a couple of weeks ago. I thought I was about time I said hello properly, and introduce you to my car...

...I do also just want to say thank you to everyone who's replied to my posts: I'm not the most technically minded person, and getting to grips with my GTR is much easier with your help: thanks.

So, after several hours of washing, polishing, and laquering here she is:

































































1996 R33 GTR V Spec
Mines VX rom ecu running 0.9 bar (although there's a fault so it's only running 0.4 bar)
SARD High flow catalyst
Ganador racing titan GD 771R cat back exhaust system
Double capacity alluminum radiator
Grex oil cooler/braided hoses
Aragosta coilovers
Nismo upper & lower suspension arms & uprated bushes
Top secret alloy front tie rods
Hart racing CP-035R 18" alloys with Bridgestone RE01 tyres 265/35
Standard air box with Apexi panel filter
Torque split controller

I've got her booked into Tuning Japanese next week to get the boost problem sorted out, I'll be fitting a PFC, Greddy Profec B II boost controller and Apexi induction. So hopefully she'll be running around 400 bhp at that point.


----------



## cbljkkj (Jan 29, 2006)

Nice buy my friend, what a beauty. She practically looks brand new!


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Real nice photo's and a stunning car


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

that is just STUNNING..


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful car and in the best colour!!


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Lovely looking car, Miguel always finds great cars. Bet you can't wait to get the boost problem sorted, I think you'll notice the difference :thumbsup: 

Simon


----------



## Raz (Feb 11, 2005)

Excellent buy, looks brand new :bowdown1:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

that is stunning:smokin:


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is MINT! Best looking R33 i've seen in ages :bowdown1:


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Woo shiny:thumbsup: hope your boost problem is not serious


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

WIT BLITZ said:


> Woo shiny:thumbsup: hope your boost problem is not serious


Thankfully it's not serious; for some unknown reason some plonker has removed the stock boost control value, and there is no aftermarket control so she's only making about 0.4 bar on the actuators. The Greddy Profec I'm having fitted on Thursday will basically cure that problem, and I fully expect to kill myself (grinning madly as I do) on the way home!


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Love the ride man absolutely stunning! You didn't happen to take any pictures of you Ti exhaust did you?


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

nismo1118 said:


> Love the ride man absolutely stunning! You didn't happen to take any pictures of you Ti exhaust did you?


No I managed to completely miss the back of the car! I'll update the thread as soon as I have.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm happy it worked out for you eg.no BIG problems


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Very Nice.


----------



## RH18 (Feb 23, 2007)

jimfortune said:


> and in the best colour!!


??? the world's fastest fridge! :flame: :flame: 
jks looks great.


----------



## Mr Disklok (Aug 4, 2006)

Awsome example, just make sure you keep it that way!!! :clap: 

Matt


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

*Boost problem sorted!*

Hooray! I've just come back from Tuning Japanese, having had a PFC, Greddy Profec B II and Apexi induction fitted: Tim has finished the map and she's now running 409 bhp and 317 lb ft! Given that she was dyno'd at 299.5 bhp before the work, this is a serious, serious improvement; I'm delighted!










My god, what a difference! I just about managed not to kill myself on the way home


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

That seems to be quite a high drivetrain loss.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Samuel Cross said:


> That seems to be quite a high drivetrain loss.


Does it? I wouldn't know what to expect - although, he did say that there's a fault with the HICAS (apparently it's doing some very funny things at high speeds) he's recommended that I lock it off. Would that explain it?


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Looks the nuts, got the xenon's too 

- Kevin.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

So your happy then:thumbsup: 
Just a quick question, is that at 1.2bar, and do you have standard turbo`s?


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

hodgie said:


> So your happy then:thumbsup:
> Just a quick question, is that at 1.2bar, and do you have standard turbo`s?


Very happy, yes. I have got standard turbos and it's been mapped with 0.95 low boost and 1.05 on high (obviously I will typically keep it on the low setting and only use the high setting briefly - I know that this is probably as much as the standard turbos can cope with). 

I think I'll probably keep it in this state for a while as I get used to it but I do plan on changing the turbos at some point; once my bank has recovered!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## ExZaCc (Dec 18, 2005)

love the looks of the car.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

kjansch said:


> Does it? I wouldn't know what to expect - although, he did say that there's a fault with the HICAS (apparently it's doing some very funny things at high speeds) he's recommended that I lock it off. Would that explain it?


Kjansch,

The whole drivetrain/flywheel/power at wheels debate has been going on for as long as I have been using the forum.

There is no hard and fast rule for what is correct, but it may be worth having a quick look at wilfsp1's and dan0h's posts in the following thread:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/41185-drivetrain-losses-gtr.html?highlight=abbey+losses

Please don't think that I am saying your car doesn't have 409bhp, it justs seems like quite a high drivetrain loss compared to what some other tuners use. At the end of the day if it feels fast and drives well that is all that matters.

S.-


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Ever conside having the front splitter painted white?
Your car looks so clean,


----------



## Touring240 (Feb 11, 2007)

Very nice R33! Love the Racing Harts


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

Visually I wouldn't change a thing if I were you, your GTR looks like one of the best I have seen.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice R33 mate


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

hyrev said:


> Ever conside having the front splitter painted white?
> Your car looks so clean,


You know, my last GTR had a body coloured splitter and I thought it was more of a pain in the arse than anything else! Yeh, it looked great, for about a week - but I live in Speed Bump Hell. London's gone mad with them, and every other one scraps a bit more paint off 

I think the plain black one looks better for longer, it doesn't show up the scraps as badly, and is cheaper to replace once it's too far gone (I happen to quite like the black anyway, so that's cool  )


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

Samuel Cross said:


> Kjansch,
> 
> The whole drivetrain/flywheel/power at wheels debate has been going on for as long as I have been using the forum.
> 
> ...


No worries there, it hadn't entered my mind! I know there's a drivetrain loss factor that has to be taken into account, but as I'm new to this whole tuning world I've no frame of reference. The car feels good to me though, certainly an astonishing improvement on standard (which is basically what she was for being mapped & having the boost problem sorted). I guess the first thing would be to know how the tuners dyno is calibrated to determine the relationship, because that thread you mentioned would seem to suggest that the figures for my car show quite a high loss. It would be interesting to see the difference if I have her dyno'd on a different system (this one was rolling road not the one where the dyno's done without wheels - don't know what that's called). Also, the HICAS is apparently putting in lots of steering input when it shouldn't, particularly at high speeds. Tim at Tuning Japanese said that it made it quite alarming to dyno on the rolling road. I wonder if that would have an impact? I'm definately thinking of locking off the HICAS as a result but to be honest I don't tend to drive at the speeds where I'd notice the problem. This is probably a good topic for a different thread so I think I might start one.


----------



## kjansch (May 8, 2005)

*Boost control location*

One of the things that's always bugged me about the interior of modified cars is all the gadgetry that's on show; hanging from under the steering column, or tacked onto the dash (my last GTR was like that), so I promised myself I would hide/custom fit anything I have fitted this time round. I'm glad I did, here's where the boost control's been fitted - I'm really happy, never did use the ashtray anyway!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

kjansch said:


> The car feels good to me though, certainly an astonishing improvement on standard (which is basically what she was for being mapped & having the boost problem sorted).


Thats mission achieved then.:thumbsup: 
At the end of the day realistically this is more important than any horsepower figure.


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

hodgie said:


> Thats mission achieved then.:thumbsup:
> At the end of the day realistically this is more important than any horsepower figure.


Yep, Hodgie has summed it up perfectly there.

Now you have the arduous task of enjoying your new toy!!:chuckle: 

Oh, and I should add that it's a cracking looking car!

Have fun.

S.-


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

....wow! Lovely car bud, and you have a great eye for photography, also, great use of the ashtray!

As if you'd let anyone smoke in your car anyway....(Please tell me you wouldn't let them, lol)


----------

